# Uromastyx thomasi sexing help



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone I have two Uromastyx thomasi Im looking for some help to identify the sex hopefully there is a knowledgeable person out there that can help .Im struggling to find any solid information out there about the species thank you Rich


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

the one without the pores is female and the one with the pores and hemipenes is the male. some of them have a different shaped tail but im not sure just how reliable that is.


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you its what I thought just wanted back up really ? The male has a longer tail plus bigger cheeks and longer nose .I could also tell by his attitude thanks again


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i think most say the males have a pointier tail than the females and most male uros have big squishy cheeks as they hit maturity. depending on the species colour is a good indicator aswell but some females can be stunning aswell.


----------

